# Gulf report 12-7-09



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<SPAN lang=EN>

Got out today a little late at 2pm so only had a couple of hours to fish. The gulf was perfect today little to no waves clear and very little wind. Went out about a mile and bottom fished I ended up catching 9 red snapper for the day. It started to get dark and I had one bait left and I get nailed on it! Fought this fish for at least 35 mins and I was on a sleigh ride for most of that time. Finally got the fish up and it was a 6 to 7 foot tiger shark my firsttiger I have ever caught since I don?t fish for sharks but I caught her on only a 40 pound floro carbon leader and only 40 pound mono behind that! I don?t know where I hooked her at, it sure wasn't in the mouth. But it was a fun ride on my bottom rig thats for sure!I cut the leader and she swim right off. Sorry about no pics it was way dark when I got the shark up.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

thats pretty cool! I wanna get a mako in my yak, that would be the only shark I'd wanna hook in my kayak.

what area were you fishing, pcola, navarre or destin?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Good Deal Brandon! Braving the gulf in December nice! 7ft Tiger on the yak...man hardcore and Im sure Tim would have left me out there alone if I told him I had a tiger on. As for hoping to catch a Mako on your yak you might want to be careful what you wish for...Im guessing you havent seen one over 200lbs in real life...an 800lber would not think twice about taking a bite out of you little yak. I personally hope to not see a Mako over 6ft on the kayak. Blacktips and Bulls..ok but any thing that eats 60lb cobia and Tarpon as snacks I dont want to see.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *[email protected] (12/7/2009)*Good Deal Brandon! Braving the gulf in December nice! 7ft Tiger on the yak...man hardcore and Im sure Tim would have left me out there alone if I told him I had a tiger on. As for hoping to catch a Mako on your yak you might want to be careful what you wish for...Im guessing you havent seen one over 200lbs in real life...an 800lber would not think twice about taking a bite out of you little yak. I personally hope to not see a Mako over 6ft on the kayak. Blacktips and Bulls..ok but any thing that eats 60lb cobia and Tarpon as snacks I dont want to see.


I have seen quite a few makos and many other large sharks and i doubt a mako wants to take a bite of plastic, I'm way more worried about tigers and bulls. I know what I'm asking for, I've been kayak fishing for almost 12 yrs and its not like I'm gonna bring him in the yak with me. I just want a leader grab and I've got a head cam I wantto use to video it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Well Im sure with 12yrs of experience you know that most of the Makos seen/caught within yaking distance of the beach are 500+lbs...not cute 100lbers. Im telling you right now your not getting any where near the leader on this guy or any of his relatives...In fact you may talk tough but you will be paddling back to shore when you see this guy circling your kayak!

Here is an example of what the cute panhandle makos look like...:nonono



















Sorry to derail Brandon but I couldnt resist.:shedevil


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah no problems here Tex's go right ahead :letsdrink I was just kinda proud to catch the fish I did on 40lbs test for as long as I fought her for I thought for sure my line was going to get cut or break. From what sharks I have caught and from what I have seen most of them are ok aslong as you keep there heads in the water but when you get there heads out of the water they can get real nasty:shedevil


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That's crazy, and pretty awesome. I bet those stripes were nice and distinct, being that small (for a tiger). I got to see a 5-6 footer in an aquarium in San Fransisco CA, really pretty looking sharks. Too bad no pics, maybe next time.



Good thing it didn't grab hold of one of those snapper while you were bringing it up.



Good job,

Alex


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes a really pretty fish for sure! At first it was kinda scary seeing this shark come up in the light at night but its strips and the way they fade down it was really cool.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

yea i be scared shitless seeing a mako of any size seen them sky on a cobe and eat it like a king would eat a cig thats the only shark im really worried about in the yak


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on a successful day, Brandon! Be careful out there in the gulf with those cold water temps!

Been there on the Mako scene and realized afterwards that makos and kayaks are not a good mix. I had a 20lb king a year ago and got it close to myyak. Luckily, it took another run because about a 300lb mako jumped clean out of the water and ate it! It jumped again right afterwards and then I decided to pop the line. It was a cool site at the time and wish that I could have had my camera ready, but I later realized he could have jumped on me!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the tiger! Thats awesome

As far as bringing a mako to the yak; a mako is a shark, no shit you're thinking. That being said almost all sharks I've caught big and small have usually been very manageable next to the yak or boat after they tired out. 

My buddy Sam was in Socal and saw a guy bringing in a big thresher on his yak. He walked up to the guys truck where he was loading his stuff up and the guy was more than willing to share his experiences and pictures. He along with his buddies had logged all of their shark catches and had the pics to back it up. He had not only caught big makos from his yak but also a 12ft Great White!

If a mako comes near my yak I'll be flinging something at her. They are awesome and very unique but they are still just sharks. I have no doubt you could catch a big mako from the yak but I would strongly suggest you have someone with you. Give me a call, I'll go with you.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

USA just let out for xmas and i plan to be heading down to Gulf Shores west pass as soon as theweather lets up to head out for some shark fishing. I would love to pull up a decent sized bad boy on the yak so long as I'm fishing just shark. This summer while yaking for kings i had a6' plus bull nipping a jack on my line that only introduced more blood to the water and made me once over my choice to stay put. chunked some bait and bolted as i saw it circle me a few times about 5 foot below me. I was told bulls van get reallyterritorial and aggressive to the point itwill literally bump for warnings and start pushing things off its "marked area".Any validity to that. If so I assume thats what was about to happen.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *[email protected] (12/7/2009)*Well Im sure with 12yrs of experience you know that most of the Makos seen/caught within yaking distance of the beach are 500+lbs...not cute 100lbers. Im telling you right now your not getting any where near the leader on this guy or any of his relatives...In fact you may talk tough but you will be paddling back to shore when you see this guy circling your kayak!
> 
> Here is an example of what the cute panhandle makos look like...:nonono
> 
> ...


Your right I know this is one of the best places in the world to get very large makos close to the beach....Call it what you will "talking tough" but i am serious. I know some people that are willing to help IN THIER KAYAKS. 

Thank you TUNAPOPPER I'm glad someone else understands. 

Tex I don't mean to come off on a bad note on here, I know you and your team are grade A kayak fishermen And I don't mean to but heads here. I'm just looking for a thrill and some badass video to go along. I'll get some shark video up for sure, might take a while for a mako.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

No bad note here...just opinions and discussions. I would love to see you get that accomplishment...pay close attention during cobia season and Ill post up when I hear about sightings...where and by what boat and hopefully you can go get a sleigh ride like no other. Has your cobra ever been on plane?


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon,



Were you out where we were the other day? If so, a shark is what probably what nearly snatched the pole out of my hand and cut the line with that live Ruby Red Lip on the bottom


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *Rockntroll (12/8/2009)*Brandon,
> 
> Were you out where we were the other day? If so, a shark is what probably what nearly snatched the pole out of my hand and cut the line with that live Ruby Red Lip on the bottom


No I wasn't there. I think that was a big grouper that hit your bait I mean you got slammed down!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

In the spring when the big mako follow the Cobia migration is when I worry about them the most, I just pray my little yak doesn't look like a snack to them. I don't mind catching a 6or so ft shark but when they are longer then the craft I'm in - NO THANKS! Ernie & I both saw VERY big sharks the day I flipped my yak with the barracuda on... I cried like a little girl when I got back on my yak after that experience...lol


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to anchor up my yak and chum in the spring for cobes, never had much luck besides sharks and kings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I too have tried chumming to bring in the cobes with moderate success but so far the best thing to bring them in was just by keeping good action with macks and jacks that I think triggered near by cobes into investigating the commotion. My personal best from the yak 52" was caught after it chased a king I was reeling in. I hooked 2 more that same morning in pretty much the same manner.


----------

